# Hurricane Lake



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Went to Hurricane Saturday evening. Fished from 4:30-8:00. Bass were biting great. Finished with 26. Most of them were 1-2 lbs. Couple 3 lbers. All caught on Yamamoto Green Senko up in the shallow water along the reeds. Fun night.


----------



## Kick Some Bass (Apr 29, 2010)

Sounds like the day I had on Yellow River. Caught over 20, and all on the famous Trick Worm--in Black and Green Pumpkin color. Mines were about the same size, I think these were the non-spawners.

KsB


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

Where would be a good place to launch on the Yellow River? I have a 14' canoe with a 30 lb trolling motor. I keep hearing a lot of good reports about the Yellow River, just have not made it over there yet.


----------



## Rangerx93 (Jul 22, 2008)

*Technique*

How did you fish that lure? I've never used one. I'm fishing Hurricane and Kerick this weekend. Will you be there this weekend?


----------



## Bassfisher17 (Aug 9, 2010)

I fish them wacky. Cast out and let them sit for a few seconds, then work them back slowly, twitching it.


----------

